# avi zusammenfügen scheitert an VBR (audio streams have different sampling rates)



## gerzii (24. März 2009)

File 1:
Variable bitrate (VBR) audio detected. VBR audio in AVI is 
non-standard and you may encounter sync errors up to 27691ms when 
attempting to extract WAV files or processing the audio in Direct Stream 
Copy mode. Full Processing mode is recommended to decompress or recompress the audio. (bitrate: 114.4 ± 8.6 kbps)

File 2:
Variable bitrate (VBR) audio detected. VBR audio in AVI is 
non-standard and you may encounter sync errors up to 13683ms when 
attempting to extract WAV files or processing the audio in Direct Stream 
Copy mode. Full Processing mode is recommended to decompress or recompress the audio. (bitrate: 113.5 ± 8.7 kbps)

Das Zusammenfügen scheitert dann also mit der Fehlermeldung: “Cannot append segment. The audio streams do not share a common sampling rate”.

Bin dann nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen, die aber auch keinen Erfolg brachte:
VirtualDub auf
Video - Direkt
Audio - Full 
Audio - Conversion: 44100, 16 Bit, High Q, Integral, Stereo
Audio - Compression: Mp3 Lame (160 kBit/s, 44.100Hz, Stereo, ABR ..... 20Kb/s)
F 7 - abspeichern (bei allen 2 Teilen das gleiche machen)
fertig

kann mir jemand weiter helfen?

mfg
gerzii


----------



## chmee (24. März 2009)

Versuch es mit einem (naja 2) Zwischenschritt : Beide erstmal einzeln in CBR/ABR umwandeln, danach zusammenfassen..

mfg chmee


----------



## gerzii (24. März 2009)

habe ich ja auch so gemacht, aber hilft nix ;(


----------



## asfjlfaksdf (3. Oktober 2009)

- Öffne virtual dubmod 
- Video direct
- Audio Full 
- Compression Lame MP3 48000 Hz/128kbps/CBR/Stereo

Speichern

Dasselbe mit dem 2. Teil

Neuer 1. Teil öffnen, append segment 2. Teil

Fertig!


----------

